# Regarding Battery Stats



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

Regarding battery stats and battery calibration, and I will probably try this anyway, I would just like to get a few opinions. Wouldn't it be possible to make a backup of this file once you have your battery calibrated and then just restore that file whenever needed rather than going through the calibration process again?

I don't know why I never thought about it before...I guess it popped up since I just got to work with 9% battery because I'm calibrating lol. What does everyone(anyone) think?


----------



## mcgleevn (Aug 29, 2011)

It was my understanding that the .bin file for battery stats needs to erased in order to calibrate the battery... So no I wouldn't save battery info


----------



## OhioYJ (Aug 6, 2011)

mcgleevn said:


> It was my understanding that the .bin file for battery stats needs to erased in order to calibrate the battery... So no I wouldn't save battery info


He's trying to avoid having to calibrate the battery, or at least have it be much closer to calibrated when starting over.

I don't see why it's not possible, have to check in the morning as well, as it's a pretty good idea. (I rotate through 7 batteries, so my battery gauge is never "perfect" anyways)


----------



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

I have been using the OEM Samsung extended battery for a while now and it takes an eternity to calibrate it properly. It just now died at 23 hours off the charger on my first cycle after deleting bstats. I'm hoping by this weekend I'll be able to test this out to see if it works. I am however pretty impressed with this battery, even if my phone is pregnant it's well worth it to not have to carry spares anymore. I used to carry two extras at all times as the stock batteries only lasted me around 4-5 hours. Should have keep it in my pants so to speak lolz


----------



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

UPDATE: This seems to actually work pretty well. Ive calibrated a standard and extended battery and backed up the stats from both. When switching from the standard to the extended previously i would get wild jumps down and back up on battery percentages. Using the backed up file however seems to smooth the transition between the two pretty well. I dont know if this would be an end all to calibrations or not, but it works well enough for me. The guage drops at a nice steady rate for both batteries with their respective stat files copied in.

Maybe this will work for others, maybe not. Maybe it does or doesn't work in general or I've gotten the placebo effect from it but fwiw i like the idea.....but I'm probably biased


----------

